

Pwn2Own 2015: The year every web browser went down - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/pwn2own-2015-the-year-every-browser-went-down/

======
theandrewbailey
Doesn't every browser get exploited at Pwn2Own every year?

~~~
tanglesome
Nope, Chrome's made it through untouched a couple of times.

